# In France



## Andrew B (Aug 4, 2022)

We're heading to the Dordogne via Troyes. 
Any ideas on where to stop with the van? Preferably wild and watery, but I know that can be more difficult in France.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 4, 2022)

If its a late crossing then Bergues , just inland from Dunkirk has a nice free parking place at the sports ground. No services mind


----------



## witzend (Aug 4, 2022)

Brantome or








						CAMPING-CAR PARK - Aires d'étape et de services pour Camping-Car
					

CAMPING-CAR PARK est le 1er réseau européen d'aires d'étape et d'aires de services pour le stationnement des camping cars, en toute sérénité, 24h/24.



					www.campingcarpark.com


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2022)

Have you consulted the POIs?

There's extensive coverage of France (and Portugal and Spain) with many locations alongside canals, rivers and lakes.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2022)

All The Aires books in conjunction with our POI`s are all we need


----------



## Brockley (Aug 5, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> All The Aires books in conjunction with our POI`s are all we need



Do you mean Vicarious Books Media? We’ve found them very useful too.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2022)

Brockley said:


> Do you mean Vicarious Books Media? We’ve found them very useful too.




Yes, All The Aires North & South


----------



## TJBi (Aug 5, 2022)

WildCamping POIs as @Canalsman  says (and he should know ) backed up with www.campingcar-infos.com


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 6, 2022)

France is great.
19 days so far no fees!  Even for fresh water ! Grey water and cassette dumping all good. Excellent recycling and other dry waste facilities.
S5S also good.
Fuel cheaper than Uk.
Intermarche SuperU Leclerk Aldi Lidl and markets.
Roads largely traffic free.
Speed limits a minor pain, some  as low as 30 kph and some very grumpy sleeping Gendarmes aka speed humps. We have not so far had to move on because the aire was full
We have politely declined a few !
Ps We set our TomTom to avoid Tolls as we have the time and are happy to (French) poodle. Most days under 100miles !


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 7, 2022)

Andrew B said:


> We're heading to the Dordogne via Troyes.
> Any ideas on where to stop with the van? Preferably wild and watery, *but I know that can be more difficult in France*.


Not at all, as the late member Wintonian would often point out, unless it is specifically signposted otherwise you are free to overnight wherever it is legal to park in France


----------

